# Whining in the car-Can't take it!



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I need some help with this, it is getting unbearable! Remi is 16 months old and has been riding in the car since day one. He has always whined, but it seems now it is getting really bad. He whines and whines, in fact he whined for about 3.5 hrs over the holiday break as we were driving back home. I bought a crate to hopefully get him more settled and comfortable, but it didn't help. I is all excitement or anxiety I think. Once we play with him and tire him out, he is very quiet in the car...he just sleeps. 

Is there anything you guys can recommend? For all the OB training we have done with him, I can't believe I can't get him to quiet down in the car.

Thanks


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a simular issue with Gus. For him it was excitement as car rides meant going to work which he lives for. This started when he was young and I should have corrected long before I did. I tried a bark collar at first which worked VERY well until he discovered he could whine and semi scream without activating collar. E-Collar combined with a 3500 kms 3 day road trip was next and problem solved. He now lies down and is quiet and relaxed for all road trips. E-Collar has not been used since big road trip. He is also crated in car. ..always.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I use the ecollar. Teach him quiet. When you're playing with him or training, take time to slow down and reward some calm, quiet behavior.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am working with a trainer who competes in sports and she has us set up with an ecollar. The goal is to ultimately be able to drive somewhere with him and not hate every minute....I like to set my goals really low. 

The trainer said to teach him to bark on command and then teach the quiet, this and combo with the ecollar should put an end to our car issues (HOPE SO!!!)

Gus sounds like Remi. Remi is much worse when I'm in the car, since most of our rides end with him playing, running, and being a hooligan. This is why I think it is mostly excitement. I have been trying to take him places and have no fun at the end...just rides around the neighborhood. I will up that to see what happens. 

I was hoping a 4.5 hr trip would cure it...I guess need to take a longer trip than that


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Lead the dog to the car. Let him in there. Leave him there for 5 mins and then bring him inside and repeat. Build up the time he remains in the car and make sure car is well ventilated or not too hot. 

I'm thinking he will be desensitized to the car after a few hours of this. Start bringing the dog everywhere in the car too. 

Give him some treats if you like when transporting him around. Give him a kong with peanut butter or a bone and see if he whines on journeys then.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

MadLab said:


> Lead the dog to the car. Let him in there. Leave him there for 5 mins and then bring him inside and repeat. Build up the time he remains in the car and make sure car is well ventilated or not too hot.
> 
> I'm thinking he will be desensitized to the car after a few hours of this. Start bringing the dog everywhere in the car too.
> 
> Give him some treats if you like when transporting him around. Give him a kong with peanut butter or a bone and see if he whines on journeys then.


Thanks. He is great in the car when he is in it by himself or when he first gets in. Its when the car leaves the driveway he gets hyper. But its worth a try...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, Stella whined in the car since her first day! I really did not like taking her anywhere, it bothered me! But, if I did, I went somewhere, took her for a short walk, put her back in, went on my journey, she was quiet. Go figure... Good luck


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Update: 

ecollar made things worse. I taught him to be calm when placed in the lawn...and tried to "place" him in the car, it didn't work. Covering his soft crate and limiting his view seems to have helped.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Some dogs act nervous in the car because of excitement, some dogs because they are nervous, some because they are physically having a bad reaction to riding, so many more possible reasons for it that I am not surprised that it made it worse. 

You might want to talk to your vet about a trial of Cerenia tablets for motion sickness to rule that out. Just once or twice to see if it makes a difference. I have a dog who absolutely could not ride in the car (his signs were more obvious - vomiting then passing out which I almost didn't believe and I was seeing it with my own eyes). When that stuff came out, I was so excited to try it and it has worked to the point where he can go for short (15 minutes or so) rides without it now. Prevent Motion Sickness in Dogs, Prevention of Dog Vomiting - CERENIA

Prevent Dog Motion Sickness, Symptoms of Carsickness in Dogs - CERENIA
*Symptoms of Motion Sickness in Dogs*

Car sickness in dogs is not well understood, but is believed to be related to centers that control balance and process motion. Motion sickness can also be related to fear and anxiety about car rides.4 Dogs suffering from motion sickness may show a variety of signs, including:


Drooling
Dry heaving
Excessive lip licking
Excessive panting
 

Inactivity
Pacing
Restlessness
Shaking
 

Vomiting
Whining
Yawning
 
Limiting his view may be part of that process, or it just might cap his excitement, but it would be neat if something worked that you could wean off of so that drives are enjoyable for you both.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Some dogs act nervous in the car because of excitement, some dogs because they are nervous, some because they are physically having a bad reaction to riding, so many more possible reasons for it that I am not surprised that it made it worse.
> 
> You might want to talk to your vet about a trial of Cerenia tablets for motion sickness to rule that out. Just once or twice to see if it makes a difference. I have a dog who absolutely could not ride in the car (his signs were more obvious - vomiting then passing out which I almost didn't believe and I was seeing it with my own eyes). When that stuff came out, I was so excited to try it and it has worked to the point where he can go for short (15 minutes or so) rides without it now. Prevent Motion Sickness in Dogs, Prevention of Dog Vomiting - CERENIA
> 
> ...


Thanks. We thought it was car sickness, but were told if he takes treats while riding in the car it is likely not car sickness. My trainer thinks its excitement and anxiety mixed in. He is eager to get in the car, vocalizes and as we get closer to where we play with him...it ramps up. Once he has played and gotten his energy out...he curls up and sleeps in the car. Again, this leads me to believe it is not car sickness. I would like to get him to a point where he can be in the crate without it being covered and he is fine. Sad seeing him like this. He just can't help his excitement. We thought he would grow out of it...but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you ever played crate games? If not, get the DVD


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Have you ever played crate games? If not, get the DVD


Not officially following any protocols, but he loves his crate, goes in willingly and there isn't a peep out of him while he is in his crate. When we brought him home, I did some things to make him more comfortable with being in the crate. Conditioned him by lots of treats in the crate, feeding in the crate, closing the door...walking away and returning a minute later to get him out. So, he is very comfortable in his crates and xpen. I say the word "crate" and he races to get to the crate. I had him in there while an electrician came. He didn't know I had a dog, that is how quiet he is in there. 

In the car crate, I can park, walk away from the car (but still within earshot) and he makes no noise at all. I come back, start the car and he starts his panting and whining. Vet said its unlikely it is car sickness since he is happy and calm after playing hard and getting in the car. 

At a loss right now. Now, I take him for a ride, leave him in the car, I get out, get back in and drive some more. I may or may not take him out several times. I want him to not associate the ride with getting to a fun destination. This is the only thing I can think of to get him to think of the car ride as boring and not worthy of excitement.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

eddie1976E said:


> Update:
> 
> ecollar made things worse. I taught him to be calm when placed in the lawn...and tried to "place" him in the car, it didn't work. Covering his soft crate and limiting his view seems to have helped.


If the _"Ecollar made things worse"_ it's because the dog didn't completely understand what the stim meant. If sounds as if your trainer left out some vital steps in the process to teach this to the dog. You can't _"teach a dog to be calm."_ You CAN control his behavior so that he appears to be calm, but it's virtually impossible to directly address a state of mind. 

The Ecollar will work for this issue but steps can't be skipped or, as you've learned, it makes things worse. If you're interested, hit me in a PM.


----------



## robbi newman (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi

We have almost the opposite issue where she is super excited to go anywhere in the car and once in never shuts up with excitement about going somewhere. Loves the car but it drives us crazy re the 'talk' and whine she makes. 
We have tried it all!! Collars, treats, leaving her in the car in the driveway so it's boring...nope, nothing dilutes the excitement. Even long trips.
The only constant is the fewer people in the car, the less excitement. Figure this is the pack thing.
So at a loss as to what to do. We thought as she gets older would get wiser. Nope also. It's strange as she is highly intelligent.
She is supercharged anyhow, Maserati breeding.
Any ideas welcome.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

5+ year old thread but common issue. One of my dogs will stand entire 3-4 hour drives and the other lays down to sleep on anything over 10 minutes


----------



## robbi newman (Nov 1, 2020)

If its just character / personality driven..thats hard to fix I imagine


----------



## bigred9999 (Dec 16, 2020)

My German Shepherd loves to be taken along but whines for at least the first two hours of every trip until he is worn out. Getting him exercise helps but we also found that turning the radio on music also quiets him down. It doesn't matter what kind of music either. Radio on, quiet dog. Radio off, whiny dog.


----------

